

Ask HN: RealName.com or CompanyName.com - lumberjack

I'm categorizing and relocating some of my work and am ready to launch my own web corner that  will serve to showcase my past projects and my services. I've noticed that some use their real names for this whilst others go under their company names (presumably self owned). I'm still undecided on what route I should take and would like to read some opinions from the HN community.
======
Codhisattva
Both. RealName.com is the founder/creator/developer/instigator of
CompanyName.com. And eventually CompanyName2.com and CompanyName3.com.

------
dylanhassinger
RealName.com

As an entrepreneur, your first product is _yourself_

------
veritas213
company name..gives you more options should you decide to sell..

